# Notebook startet nicht mehr Bluescreen



## AlexFCB87 (11. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
das notebook von meinem Bruder startet nicht mehr. Ich hab vor zwei Wochen eine größere Festplatte eingebaut und Windows 7 statt XP installiert. Gestern ist es plötzlich abgestürzt und nun startet das Notebook nicht mehr.
Habe den bluescreen mal im Anhang.
Wäre super wenn jemand eine Idee hätte...
Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2010)

Die Meldung kommt jetzt immer? Erst beim windows-Booten, oder sogar schon, bevor Du ins Bios kannst bzw. SOFORT danach?

Hast Du mal den abgesicherten Modus probiert? 

Bietet der Notebookhersteller offiziell Treiber für win7 an?


----------



## AlexFCB87 (11. November 2010)

Die Meldung kommt immer nach dem Windows 7 Start , also bevors zur Benutzer Auswahl geht. Ins Bios komm ich noch. Ich hab mit Knoppix mal gestartet, da lief alles ganz normal. Auch ein paar Tests, Ram und Festplatte gemacht. Da gabs keine Fehlermeldung.
Allerdings kommt immer noch der bluescreen.
Es ist schon ein älteres Notebook, Win 7 Treiber gibt es nicht von Asus, nur bis Vista. 
Wir haben jetzt überlegt XP wieder zu installieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du mal den abgesicherten Modus probiert?


 
Sollte es ein Treiberproblem sein, müsstest du im abgesicherten Modus starten können. Probiere es aus.

Ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode, der auf dem Bluescreen zu lesen ist?


----------



## AlexFCB87 (12. November 2010)

Ja immer der gleiche Code. Im abgesicherten Modus hat es auch nicht geklappt. 
Wir haben es jetzt nochmal neu mit Win 7 probiert. Ich hatte Win 7 nur auf einer kleinen C Partition, sodass wir die Daten nicht extra sichern mussten. Bis jetzt läuft er wieder ganz normal, ich hoffe das bleibt so.
Thx


----------



## simpel1970 (12. November 2010)

Ok, dann drücke ich die Daumen


----------



## lorenco (16. November 2010)

hallo

das ist mit aller warscheinlichkeit ein speicher problem.
sprich das was mit deinem arbeitsspeicher nicht ganz stimmt.

einfach mal rausnehmen,die kontackte säubern und dann wieder reinstecken.


mfg


----------

